# Binge worthy YouTube channel's



## purplebelt155 (Jan 4, 2018)

You suck at cooking

Binging with babish 

Criminally listed

Just to name a few. Anyone got any good YouTube channel's that are worth binging on?


----------



## MFB (Jan 4, 2018)

HotOnes - celebrity interviews while eating hot wings that get spicier and spicier

Man at Arms - blacksmithing famous swords, knives, etc from games, movies, TV series


----------



## purplebelt155 (Jan 4, 2018)

Those are indeed fantastic.


----------



## MFB (Jan 4, 2018)

JunkieXL'S channel is also pretty incredible, dude is busy as shit and still uploads stuff for us average Joe's about his compositions and the gear he uses


----------



## purplebelt155 (Jan 4, 2018)

King of random was good until he sucked. But he does have like 400 episodes. 

I'll have to check out junkies channel


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2018)

Not a channel per se, but: 11foot8.


----------



## purplebelt155 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ha. That guy has an interview on great big story. Which is another good channel.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 5, 2018)

Demolition Ranch- veterinarian/hillbilly shoots an array of weaponry at things
forgotten weapons- cool show about uncommon guns and their history
Taofledermaus-guy shoots things with custom bullets often containing weird stuff like legos or nails.
mtmwood- russian guy makes insane custom cutting boards.


----------



## purplebelt155 (Jan 5, 2018)

Demo ranch is sweet. 

I'll have to check out the other two


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 14, 2018)

Dont Hug me Im Scared - its only 6 episodes but oh boy if its the most awesome and random thing on youtube.

thinking about episodes that follow a bigger path/story and have to be watched in order, so it can be binge worthy. Any other channel its more of a "cool" channel to look, and binge factor its more of a "meh Im bored" rather than "I dont wanna stay on a cliffhanger and need to see what happens next". And for those there are way too many cool channels. Its easier for you to tell us what you are into


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 14, 2018)

I've probably binge watched everything iDubbbz has posted, and check every week or so for something new.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2018)

If you're into videogames, particularly the Fallout series, Shoddycast is *amazing* for binging.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 5, 2018)

I like The Rageaholic youtube channel, but I don't know how everyone else here might feel about it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 5, 2018)

Xaios said:


> If you're into videogames, particularly the Fallout series, Shoddycast is *amazing* for binging.


Piggy backing off of this, I recommend Oxhorn for Fallout lore too.


----------



## inaudio (Feb 6, 2018)

Red Letter Media is definitely binge-worthy, especially their Best of the Worst series is worth checking out if you happen to have an interest towards B-movies.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 7, 2018)

Redlettermedia is awesome. I LOVE the best of the worst things. I'm not as sold on the "Wheel of the Worst" things where they just watch like, 20 minute videos on how kids shouldn't do drugs, though there are occasional incredible videos in there that need to be seen. The recent one with the police video about dealing with knives is one of the best things they've ever done on any episode of anything.

Their Half in the Bag videos are good if you like somewhat serious discussion of one movie at a time, just watch the ones about movies you're familiar with. I like the recent videos they started making where they talk about an older film also.

Oh, and the "Nerd Crew" videos they started doing are pretty funny. They're just making fun of all those garbage youtube channels where guys talk about how awesome Star Wars or Marvel or DC or whatever blu-ray company is nonstop while surrounded by their merchandise, and NEVER, EVER say anything bad or unsafe since that would ruin their endorsement deal. The last one had me laughing like a maniac when Rich drank the second coke. But yeah, all the clapping during fake trailer reaction videos, etc is brutal and very called for.

The Rageaholic is INCREDIBLY, INCREDIBLY alt-right and he goes on political rants all the time and just assumes that his default super-politicized viewpoint is the only one that makes logical sense. If that's what you want to hear, go for it. HOWEVER, his movie reviews of old actioners, etc are really insightful and entertaining, so despite finding his politics reprehensible I am subscribed to the guy. Just be aware that you're going to get a ton of alt-right material dumped on you if you click on most of his videos. I haven't watched any of his videogame things cause I haven't cared about any of the games, but I'd wager they're similarly good to the movie videos. The title is obviously part of his act, so it's got a ton of negativity. But, he lets the wall drop plenty. Like, his Mad Max Fury Road video is 90% him just going through and describing every thing that happens in a snotty voice saying how stupid it is, and then in the last 10% saying "THIS MOVIE IS GREAT I ACTUALLY REALLY LOVE IT EVEN THOUGH I CAME UP WITH ALL OF THIS." It kind of reminds me of that idiot Star Wars TLJ video everyone was passing around as proof positive evidence the movie was awful, yet that one was coming from someone who was serious and had no sense of humor or perspective.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 7, 2018)

My channel definitely fits that description...wait...did you say cringeworthy? Oh crap, never mind.

Seriously, though, I've been watching a lot of Hot Ones, The Food Ranger, Brave Wilderness, and science-y stuff like Cody's Lab lately. Often times, though, when I start getting really into a channel, their content will start to backslide. I used to like List 25, since it was a lot more genuine than pretty much any other "list channel," but lately, they've seemed to be rushing their material out and things have been less accurate than before.


----------



## inaudio (Feb 7, 2018)

wankerness said:


> Redlettermedia is awesome. I LOVE the best of the worst things...



Have you stumbled upon Jay's vlog by any chance? They offer some pretty cool insights into the inner dynamics of the group and there's some pretty touching but heavy stories about Rich and his struggle with his weight and how that was ultimately linked to his traumatic childhood. _Definitely_ worth a watch!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 7, 2018)

wankerness said:


> The Rageaholic is INCREDIBLY, INCREDIBLY alt-right and he goes on political rants all the time and just assumes that his default super-politicized viewpoint is the only one that makes logical sense. If that's what you want to hear, go for it. HOWEVER, his movie reviews of old actioners, etc are really insightful and entertaining, so despite finding his politics reprehensible I am subscribed to the guy. Just be aware that you're going to get a ton of alt-right material dumped on you if you click on most of his videos. I haven't watched any of his videogame things cause I haven't cared about any of the games, but I'd wager they're similarly good to the movie videos. The title is obviously part of his act, so it's got a ton of negativity. But, he lets the wall drop plenty. Like, his Mad Max Fury Road video is 90% him just going through and describing every thing that happens in a snotty voice saying how stupid it is, and then in the last 10% saying "THIS MOVIE IS GREAT I ACTUALLY REALLY LOVE IT EVEN THOUGH I CAME UP WITH ALL OF THIS." It kind of reminds me of that idiot Star Wars TLJ video everyone was passing around as proof positive evidence the movie was awful, yet that one was coming from someone who was serious and had no sense of humor or perspective.


I like this movie reviews and metal/music mythos series. You don't have to click on his political rant videos if you don't care to hear his viewpoint.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 18, 2018)

I’ve developed an unhealthy obsession with marathoning any gifs with sound videos.

Also, a lot of Giant Bomb content. I watch their video today from when a few years back they played a 50 turn game of the original Mario Party because, well... I don’t know.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Mar 5, 2018)

Every frame a painting and lessons from the screenplay are great if you like movies and the mechanics that make them work.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't have many channels I watch religiously. I've started adding various in-depth movie interview channels. I really like roundtables, and then I really like interviews with the more likable and intelligent actors/directors out there. I'll have to check out those two channels you mention. I am interested in mechanics, but it's really easy for me to lose interest if I don't like the pacing or the person doing the narration on videos, etc. I often end up just searching the name of some celeb I like and watching everything that pops up (ex, Guillermo Del Toro).

One station I have an inexplicable fondness for is Jenny Nicholson, who's just some nerd that talks into the camera about a handful of very mainstream pop-culture products in a boring voice, but is really sharp and really snarky in a way that doesn't annoy me. Her 3 minute "play" about Suicide Squad might be my favorite "review" ever. I sure do skip everything related to My Little Pony, though. Yep, she's one of those. She and RedLetterMedia are the only two I eagerly await new content from.  Besides some of those channels with musicians, etc that upload like one video every three months.


----------



## RND (Mar 11, 2018)

purplebelt155 said:


> You suck at cooking
> 
> Binging with babish
> 
> ...



I definitely second YSAC, he's got such a great channel along with the music he makes just for his videos!

Another one I can suggest is Sam O'Nella Academy. He's got many hilariously informative videos on topics you've probably never heard of before.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 18, 2018)

Lofty Pursuits is pretty entertaining if you want to watch food related stuff. They have a lot of videos on obscure candies and sweets and the history behind them.


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 19, 2018)

RedLetterMedia, Regular Car Reviews, and Mighty Car Mods are one I regularly binge through.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 31, 2018)

food busker and eater are also really good food channels


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 31, 2018)

exurb1A - hilarious/sarcastic takes on humanity, almost from an outsider's perspective sometimes, or from a deeply-inward-looking perspective.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCimiUgDLbi6P17BdaCZpVbg

Kurzgesagt - fascinating, well-researched, animated mini documentaries, usually digging into how technology will help or harm humanity into the future...sometimes the far-off future.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXVk37bltHxD1rDPwtNM8Q

Wintergatan - Did you ever see the "Marble Machine Song" video that went viral a couple of years ago? He's been putting out weekly videos of the process of designing and building an updated "Marble Machine X". Lots of great music, and lots of in-depth talk about how he's designing things in CAD, CNC mahcines, 3d priting, prototyping, etc. It's been a long process, but fascinating to follow. A part of this series last year, be visited a museum in Europe dedicated to musical machines, and some of these things were amazing...like...room-sized machines that played a dozen instruments at once. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcXhhVwCT6_WqjkEniejRJQ

bill wurtz - fun, strange videos, with some music...not sure how to explain it...here's his most viral video that blew up last year:


----------

